# F1 or F2 Occupancy



## Jeff Hoffman (Jul 29, 2019)

I am looking at a small stand alone building (3,500 SF) to house a potato dehydrating machine.  I have been told it should be an F2 occpancy but the IBC of course only refers to F1 for food processing.  The product comes out of the drum dryer as a sheet which is still a little "wet" at this point in the process.  It will be sent to other parts of the facility which continue to refine it to flakes, etc. which can have more hazardous stages (dust, etc.).  I have worked on numerous F2 facilities for fruit processing lines, but nothing with potatoes.
Does anyone have experience with this?
Thanks.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 29, 2019)

306.3 Low-hazard factory industrial, Group F-2.
Factory industrial uses that involve the fabrication or manufacturing of noncombustible materials that during finishing, packing or processing do not involve a significant fire hazard shall be classified as F-2 occupancies and shall include, but not be limited to, the following:

Is the process at this stage a significant fire hazard is the question that needs answering.
You need to look at the equipment and how it operates.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 29, 2019)

BTW 
Welcome to the forum


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2019)

Welcome also

Looks like F-1


----------



## mark handler (Jul 30, 2019)

Food processing establishments ...F1


----------

